# Aucun Windows n'est compatible avec mon MAC



## Mowrosse (24 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

J'espère vraiment que vous allez m'aider. 
Je possède un Macbook Pro 13" rétina, début 2015. J'ai besoin d'urgence d'avoir Windows sur mon mac, et depuis hier soir je peine à l'installer. J'ai la dernière version d'El Capitan.
Mon soucis est que lorsque j'ouvre Boot Camp, il me demande directement l'iso Windows. J'ai testé les iso suivants:
- Windows 10 64 bits
- Windows 8.1 86 bits
- Windows 8.1 64 bits
- Windows 8 64 bits
- Windows 7 64 bits
- Windows 7 32 bits
J'ai toujours le message suivant:
"Fichier ISO de Windows 8 ou ultérieur (64 bits) nécessaire.
Boot Camp prend uniquement en charge l'installation de Windows 8 ou ultérieur (64 bits) sur cette plateforme.
Utilisez un fichier ISO pour l'installation de Windows 8 ou ultérieur (64 bits)"

Si quelqu'un peut me guider... merci


----------



## Locke (24 Mai 2016)

Mowrosse a dit:


> - Windows 10 64 bits





Mowrosse a dit:


> - Windows 8.1 64 bits


Normalement ces deux versions conviennent avec ton modèle de 2015.

Une petite interrogation, tu as fait le téléchargent où pour ces versions de Windows ?


----------



## Mowrosse (24 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Normalement ces deux versions conviennent avec ton modèle de 2015.
> 
> Une petite interrogation, tu as téléchargé où ces versions de Windows ?


 

Merci pour ta réponse. Mais ça me fait le même problème. J'ai téléchargé les Iso sur le site microsoft directement.


----------



## Locke (24 Mai 2016)

Ton fichier .iso est stocké où, sur le Bureau ou dans le dossier Téléchargement ?

Normalement cela n'a pas d'impact. Tu le sélectionnes bien lorsque Assistant Boot Camp te le demande ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Mai 2016)

Et il ne faut pas faire monter l'image disque du fichier Iso sur le bureau. Simplement sélectionner le fichier iso quand assistant BootCamp le demande


----------



## Mowrosse (24 Mai 2016)

Je ne monte pas le fichier ISO. Je télécharge l'iso, il se trouve dans téléchargements. Ensuite j'ouvre Boot Camp, je click sur continuer, et là je dois rentrer le chemin du fichier iso, je le sélectionne, je click sur continuer, et le message apparait.


----------



## melaure (24 Mai 2016)

As-tu besoin de la puissance de Bootcamp ou peux-tu te contenter de VirtualBox qui lui arrivera peut-être à ouvrir tes iso ?


----------



## Mowrosse (24 Mai 2016)

J'ai besoin de la puissance de Boot Camp :/ Sinon j'aurais installé VirtualBox. Là je vais voir avec le pc de mon frère pour mettre mon CD windows sur ma clé, et utiliser l'iso de la clé avec Boot Camp, je vous tiens au courant.

EDIT: Bon ben, avec l'iso tout droit "extrait" de mon CD Windows, ça a l'air de fonctionner, j'ai réussi à passer à la prochaine étape. Je mettrais le sujet en résolu dès que Windows 8.1 est installé, pas que j'ai encore un soucis x)

Merci en tout cas


----------



## Mowrosse (24 Mai 2016)

Bon ben voilà, tout est ok, Windows 8.1 installé, et activé, avec bootcamp, je me suis chargée de rien. Je sais pas pourquoi j'ai eux autant de mal à trouver une version compatible... Mais heureusement que j'avais Windows en version CD.
Merci en tout cas d'avoir essayé de m'aider, bonne continuation à tous


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2016)

Mowrosse a dit:


> Mais heureusement que j'avais Windows en version CD.


Plutôt un DVD. Sinon, bien souvent Assistant Boot Camp préfère un DVD bootable lorsque le lecteur est bien présent ou en externe.


----------



## toto97434 (18 Septembre 2017)

Salut ! 

Même problème pour moi sauf que je n'ai pas le CD windows et je suis donc obliger de passer par l'image ISO de microsoft. J'ai fais exactement comme toi j'ai essayé toutes les versions que le site propose en téléchargement et j'ai toujours ce même message d'erreur: 
*Fichier ISO de Windows 8 ou ultérieur (64 bits) nécessaire.
Boot Camp prend uniquement en charge l’installation de Windows 8 ou ultérieur (64 bits) sur cette plateforme. Utilisez un fichier ISO pour l’installation de Windows 8 ou ultérieur (64 bits).
*
Alors que les 2 version (10/8.1) sont bel et bien ultérieurs à Windows 8...
Si quelqu'un a une petite idée c'est avec plaisir 

Merci à tous  !


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2017)

Et ce sont bien des versions 64bit ?


----------



## toto97434 (18 Septembre 2017)

oui oui :/ Mais je crois avoir trouvé enfait j'ouvrais le téléchargement alors qu'il ne fallait pas et quand j'éjecte l'image le téléchargement du logiciel de prise en charge se met en marche ! donc pour l'instant ça à l'air bon je vous tiens au courant de la suite  merci pour ta réponse !!


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2017)

toto97434 a dit:


> oui oui :/ Mais je crois avoir trouvé enfait j'ouvrais le téléchargement alors qu'il ne fallait pas et quand j'éjecte l'image le téléchargement du logiciel de prise en charge se met en marche ! donc pour l'instant ça à l'air bon je vous tiens au courant de la suite  merci pour ta réponse !!


Lorsque Boot Camp propose dans son menu d'installation d'utiliser un fichier .iso, il faut donc indiquer dans quel dossier est ce fichier .iso. Peu importe l'endroit, le tout est de le lui indiquer.

De plus, on n'ouvre pas ce fichier .iso en faisant un double-clic dessus, car ce n'est pas un fichier exécutable comme sous Windows et on ne peut pas démarrer dessus pour faire l'installation. C'est Boot Camp qui passe le relais à l'installateur de Windows lorsque la partition temporaire en FAT32 est bien réalisée.

Pour finir, il est de bon ton de créer son propre message, même si a priori le problème est similaire et surtout de ne pas entamer par message privé avec plusieurs membres comme tu l'as fait une demande d'aide. Le partage est pour tous et ça n'ira pas plus vite. Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## toto97434 (18 Septembre 2017)

J'ai fais ça pour ne pas créer de doublon vu qu'on a exactement le même ordinateur même année et le même problème sinon j'aurai créer ma discution je suis tombé sur ce topic ! Si cela ne marche pas encore alors je créer un message ! merci pour tes réponses


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2017)

Le problème si c'en est un, est que parfois il est difficile de répondre de manière précise sans confondre tel ou tel membre qui est venu se greffer sur une demande. Eh oui, ça arrive souvent et prête parfois à confusion. Comme ce membre n'est pas revenu depuis, on peut continuer et ça le fera peut-être revenir.


----------

